# Slight jolt when shifting down to 1st (6 speed S-Tronic)



## richydraper (3 mo ago)

is this a service overdue issue or should i start budgeting for an ECU Replacement?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I used to get a very, very slight 'thunk' at 50kph. I had the DSG fluid changed and it went away.


----------



## MikebTT (Jan 9, 2022)

SwissJetPilot said:


> I used to get a very, very slight 'thunk' at 50kph. I had the DSG fluid changed and it went away.





richydraper said:


> is this a service overdue issue or should i start budgeting for an ECU Replacement?


I had the same, always changing down from 3rd to 2nd, DSG service and it sorted it, now and again it would do it but rarely after the service…Audi Specialist said it wasn’t anything to worry about on mine.


----------



## richydraper (3 mo ago)

heres hoping then, dsg service planned within the next 6weeks, unknown last service mileage.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Also try a dsg calibration with Vcds 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

If you take it in for DSG service, you might as well have the Haldex fluid and filters changed along with the Final Drive too. I had all mine done at one go at 100,000km. Just one less thing to worry about.


----------



## richydraper (3 mo ago)

I have Haldex parts already, waiting for the weekend...

DSG was next on the list, HUGE Engine service after that


----------



## darrylmg (Oct 16, 2021)

richydraper said:


> I have Haldex parts already, waiting for the weekend...
> 
> DSG was next on the list, HUGE Engine service after that


How huge? What you got planned?


----------



## richydraper (3 mo ago)

Depending on the state of oil, maybe a flush. 
Full Cooling System flush & refresh (probably the biggest job) need a clean expansion tank... because i have OCD
Plugs
Air Filter
Belts (maybe tensioners and/or Idlers, although theres nothing ive found yet that suggests it, but you never know)
Undertray repairs (mainly fixtures and fittings the trays seem intact)
Depending how a feel just a general tidy up if it needs it, not really popped the bonnet to often. so not sure how much if any work will be involved.


----------

